# fertilizer/water conditioner



## neumjo (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion on products such as Jungle plant care fertilizer and water conditioner? I would post a link, but am currently not allowed to do so. This is a product generally found at your big box stores like petco/petsmart.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My opinion is that they work fine as long as it contains everything that your tank needs for nice plants. Personally I use dry ferts and mix my own as it is cheaper to do so and easier to adjust the amounts of each to my needs, and with 20 tanks thats the best route to go.


----------

